# CPU Temp beim Spielen anzeigen



## butzler (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

beim Spielen finde ich es klasse, dass Afterburner mir alle wichtigen Infos über die Graka direkt anzeigt.
Gibt es für die CPU ein entsprechendes Tool ? Bislang konnte ich keins finden, nutze HW Monitor, CoreTemp und SIW, aber eine Anzeige von CPU-Temp, Kühlerlüfter RPM und Auslastung der CPU während des Spiels ist mir nicht gelungen.

Wäre echt dankbar für hilfreiche Ratschläge .

mad


----------



## hundElungE (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo.
Schwierig, ich kenn da nix - aber HW Monitor auf nem 2. Monitor das geht  Nix für ungut, hab gerade das selbe Problem ( und NOCH keinen 2. Monitor )

Grüße


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

Bei meiner G19 wird z.B. CoreTemp auf dem Display angezeigt(Afterburner auch).
Sehr wahrscheinlich geht das auch mit günstigeren Tastaturen des selben Herstellers(natürlich mit LCD...).


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, auf der G19 und Konsorten klappt das mit CoreTemp.
Allerdings ist mir auch kein Prog bekannt, welches Cpu-Daten per Overlay während des Zockens anzeigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei meiner G19 wird z.B. CoreTemp auf dem Display angezeigt(Afterburner auch).
> Sehr wahrscheinlich geht das auch mit günstigeren Tastaturen des selben Herstellers(natürlich mit LCD...).
> 
> 
> ...


Das konnte ich damals auch mit der G 15, bis die Treiber nicht mehr mit spielten. Everest konnte das auch sowie Aida


----------



## butzler (22. Juli 2011)

Danke, das ist ja schonmal ne brauchbare Anregung. Trage mich eh seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, eine neue Tastatur anzuschaffen.
Wenns sonst nicht geht -und so schauts ja wohl aus- dann ist die Anzeige auf der Tastatur eine durchaus akzeptable Alternative.

Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps und die Hilfe.
Ach, und ein 2. Monitor kommt für mich z.Zt. absolut nicht in Frage.

mad


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Juli 2011)

Ne, nen zweiter Monitor sollte für sowas auch nicht die Lösung sein!


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ne, nen zweiter Monitor sollte für sowas auch nicht die Lösung sein!


 Das wäre... Sinnlos like hell 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fr0gg3r (22. Juli 2011)

Habe selber mehrere Monitore und nutze einen meist auch für das Anzeigen von pc Daten beim zocken, da reicht eigentlich auch schon nen kleiner alter Monitor für. 
Auf Tastatur find ich persönlich aber noch schicker


----------



## Combi (22. Juli 2011)

nimm ne g15 tastatur und everest oder aida in der vollversion...kannste musste aber nicht kaufen^^
da kannste alles einstellen und auf dem display alle nötigen funktionen benennen und auf dem display verschieben,wie du es willst...


----------



## mattinator (22. Juli 2011)

Müsste mit MSI Afterburner und HWiNFO32 bzw. 64 funktionieren: HWiNFO/32/64 Forum • View topic - Support of RTSS - Displaying HWiNFO32 sensor values in Games. HWiNFO findest Du hier HWiNFO32 Download oder hier HWiNFO64 Download.


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Juli 2011)

Also der MSI-Afterburner klappt auch auf der G15/19. Nutze ich ja selber.


----------



## Logitecc (22. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das konnte ich damals auch mit der G 15, bis  die Treiber nicht mehr mit spielten. Everest konnte das auch sowie  Aida


 
@ Dr Bakterius: Bei mir zeigt CoreTemp die werte auf der G15 an. Vor  kurzem habe ich mein System neu aufgesetzt und entsprechend alle Treiber  neu. Tja die gute alte G15 (blau) die verschwand viel zu schnell aus  den Regalen, aus meiner Sicht nicht verständlich...

Gruss Logitecc


----------



## mattinator (22. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Also der MSI-Afterburner klappt auch auf der G15/19. Nutze ich ja selber.


 
Mit HWiNFO braucht man aber keine extra Tastatur, die CPU-Temperatur (und weitere Sensoren) kann zusammen mit den GPU-Temperaturen im OSD angezeigt werden.


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Juli 2011)

Ha, Probier mal PlayClaw aus!

Ist zwar nur ne Trial, aber zum testen sollte es reichen:

Download - Shareware: PlayClaw #Download-Archiv

Das Zeigt CPU-Nutzung und Temp ( Temp leider nur allgemein), Frames und GPU-Temp!

EDIT. Als Overlay! Habs mit Unleashed 2 und BF 2 getestet!


----------



## butzler (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Werde die jetzt alle mal in Ruhe austesten.
Wäre echt der Hammer, wenn es ohne neue Tastatur oder Monitor klappen könnte.

Herzlichen Dank an alle.

mad


----------



## AchtBit (22. Juli 2011)

ATI Tray Tools, damit kannst jeden beliebigen Mist anzeigen lassen


----------



## butzler (22. Juli 2011)

So, habs getestet: Mit HWinfo64 kann ich alle gewünschten Daten während des Spiels anzeigen lassen, sogar die RPM von CPU und Gehäuselüftern.
Echt klasse das Tool. Warum ist das so unbekannt ? Morgen teste ich dann auch noch das ATI Tray Tool und das bessere wird dann genutzt.

Vielen Dank an alle Ratgeber .

mad


----------



## mattinator (23. Juli 2011)

mad-67 schrieb:


> So, habs getestet: Mit HWinfo64 kann ich alle gewünschten Daten während des Spiels anzeigen lassen, sogar die RPM von CPU und Gehäuselüftern.
> Echt klasse das Tool. Warum ist das so unbekannt ?


 
Die Funktion mit dem OSD ist noch relativ neu. Ansonsten gibt es das Tool schon eine ganze Weile, allerdings haben andere (Everest / Aida32 oder CPUID Hardware Monitor) doch eine längere Historie.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja, was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass frisst er nicht.
Mittlerweile gibt es einige gute Tool, die mehr können als nur die Sensoren auslesen...


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. August 2011)

mad-67 schrieb:


> So, habs getestet: Mit HWinfo64 kann ich alle gewünschten Daten während des Spiels anzeigen lassen, sogar die RPM von CPU und Gehäuselüftern.


Toller Tipp.
DANKE !


----------



## Eftilon (6. August 2011)

Wenn G15/19 angeschafft werden soll dann nicht die neusten treiber installieren 7.xx sondern den alten 3.06 oder so der läuft einwandfrei und mann kann Coretemp anzeigen lassen. Es gibt auch andere tools für die G Serie die alle mögliche sysinfos anzeigen können.


Grüsse aus München


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

Ne ganz andere prakische Geschichte wäre, wenn man einfach CoreTemp (z.B.) in die Taskleiste hängt und im Fenstermdus spielt. So mach ich das wenn ich die Temperatur sehen will und mein LogitechDisplay andere Infos anzeigen soll


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Juni 2013)

Ist die volle auslastung denn im Fenstermodus gleich hoch wie im Vollbildmodus?


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze EVGA Precision in Kombination mit Aida64. Da kann man externes monitoring einstellen.


----------



## Azzteredon (25. Juni 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich nutze EVGA Precision in Kombination mit Aida64. Da kann man externes monitoring einstellen.




Wo stellst du das Bei EVGA Precision ein? bei mir steht da zwar ON-Screen-Display, aber unterm zocken wird bei mir nichts angezeigt, das ist dann einfach ein Task der unten rechts geöffnet werden kann und selbst dann zeigt er mir nur die Einstellungen vom OSD an... werd daraus nicht schlau


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2013)

Meinst du jetzt generell das OSD ingame aktivieren oder AIDA64 Sensoren ins OSD importieren? 
Der geöffnete Task ist wahrscheinlich der RTS, sollte so aussehen: http://www.abload.de/img/statisticservercdogq.jpg

Hier auf der Arbeit kann ich es dir schwer erklären, musst bis Nachmittag warten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich suche für mein System auch sowas die CPU Temp. im Spiel anzeigen zu lassen per OSD oder wie auch immer Hauptsache im Spiel. Hat da jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich sagte doch, wartet bis heut nachmittag, dann erklär ich es euch gern.


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Juni 2013)

Meinst du es geht mit Riva Tuner? Ok bis heute nachmittag dann.


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2013)

Aaaalso,

um das Monitoring in EVGA Precision zu aktivieren, musst du erstmal im Precision Tool auf Monitoring klicken, danach öffnet sich das Eisntellungsmenü mit dem Reiter Monitoring. (1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt musst du vor die einzelnen Werte, die du angezeigt bekommen möchtest (GPU Clock, Memory Clock usw.) erstmal ein Häkchen setzen, damit sind sie aktiviert, und anschließend unten auf "show in OSD" ebenfalls einen Haken setzen, damit werden sie im ingame OSD angezeigt. In diesem Menü kannst du nur die Einstellungen für die Grafikkarte vornehmen(2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Reiter OSD kannst du Hotkeys zum Ein-/Ausschalten vergeben und folgende Einstellungen vornehmen.(3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Taskleiste siehst du das Symbol des "OSD-Servers" (das mit der kleinen Zahl versehen). Hier kannst du das generelle aussehen für dein OSD einstellen und auch externe Werte erlauben.(4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zuerst stellst du oben jeweils "Start with Windows" und "Show On Screen Display" auf "on". Die anderen Werte kannst du wie auf dem Screenshot übernehmen, ich hab es sowohl für "Global", als auch für meine meist genutzten Games gemacht. (5)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes klickst du auf den Schraubenschlüssel und setzt bei "enable compatibility with modified Direct 3D runtime libraries" einen Haken. (6)
Das sollte dir die Nutzung auch unter FXAA erlauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die EVGA Precision Einstellungen sind nun abgeschlossen und sollten funktionieren.

Kommen wir zu AIDA64:

Hier klickst du auf Datei -> Einstellungen (7) und scrollst nach unten zu externe Applikationen.(8)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da siehst du schon die Werte, bei denen du einen Haken setzen kannst (CPU Takt, CPU Auslastung usw.). Als CPU Temperatur benutze ich den Wert von CPU Package, der zeigt meines Wissens immer den heißesten Kern an.(9)
Auch musst du bei den jeweiligen Hauptreitern einen Haken setzen  (System, Temperaturen usw.) damit dir in den Unterkategorien die Werte  angezeigt werden.(10)
Am Ende setzt du noch bei "Aktiviere das  schreiben von Sensorwerten zu Rivatuner OSD Server" den Haken und  übernimmst die Einstellungen.(11) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Starte am besten beide Tools neu, dann sollte es ingame alles folgendermaßen aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Werte unter D3D11 sind die aus Aida64. Ob man sie noch benennen kann, weiß ich nicht, auch hab ich es noch nicht hinbekommen, die Reihenfolge zu ändern. Wenn da jemand weiß, wie es geht, kann er sich ja melden.


Hoffe, dass soweit alles verständlich war..


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Juni 2013)

Kann man Evga Precision mit allen Grafikkarten verwenden? Ich habe ja ein Asus 7950 Habe ich das richtig verstanden das man beide Programme benötigt um die CPU Temperatur anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Juni 2013)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Wenn G15/19 angeschafft werden soll [...] mann kann Coretemp anzeigen lassen. Es gibt auch andere tools für die G Serie die alle mögliche sysinfos anzeigen können.


 Jup, ich habe die G19, und ich kann so ziemlich alle Werte anzeigen lassen die ausgelesen werden können mit "HwInfo64", das Programm erkennt die G19 und hat selbst Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Tastatur im Programm.
Dort kann ich auswählen welche Werte ich anzeigen lassen will, in welcher Größe und Farbe.
Finde ich so besser, dann stören sie nicht im Sichtfeld.


----------



## Fermi-Player2964 (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute. Ich stelle die Frage einfach mal so zwischendurch:

Wenn ich mit dem Tool HWinfo meine CPU Temp rausfinden möchte, zeigt mir das Programm einmal bei CPU ca 28 Grad und bei den einzelnen Kernen 58/51/48/54

Wie kann das sein?Auslesefehler oder was?

Ich checks nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn nur ein Wert angezeigt wird ist dies nicht die CPU Temperatur, sondern irgendwas anderes.
Jeder Kern wird einzeln angezeigt, dass sind die richtigen Temperaturen, unter "CPU #0 Digital Termal Sensor", je nachdem wie viele Kerne du hast, also #0,#1,#2,#3 usw...


----------



## Fermi-Player2964 (7. Juli 2013)

Habe herausgefunden, das die Temperatur, die einzeln bei hwinfo steht, die Temperatur im BIOS ist. Was heißt das dann genau? Wie kann ich eine Temperatur von 30 Grad im BIOS und bei Core Temp zwischen 58 Grad beim ersten Kern und 48 beim dritten Kern mit einem Zalman CNPS9700 LED haben? Ist der Unterschied nicht ein bischen groß?

Bin zwar hier vielleicht im falschen Thread, aber vielleicht hat jemand eine Vermutung.

Vielen Dank

Ach ja. Mein Prozessor ist ein Q9300


----------



## cap82 (8. Juli 2013)

Könnte das nicht die distance to tjmax sein?


----------



## Fermi-Player2964 (9. Juli 2013)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Habe nebenbei das Programm CoreTemp mit einer Gadget laufen. Das zeigt genau die gleichen Werte an. Siehe Grafik. Weiß denn keiner einen Rat? Auslesefehler oder irgendwas anderes? Vielleicht hat die PCGH-Redaktion eine Vermutung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Juli 2013)

CoreTemp zeigt bei mir auch falsche Temperaturen an. Würde auch gerne wissen wie ich meine richtige CPU Temp. im Spiel anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## cap82 (10. Juli 2013)

Öhm, du hast meine Anleitung gelesen und probiert??


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Juli 2013)

ÖÖÖÖHHHHM..... Ich habe eine ATI Karte was soll ich also mit Nvidia Evga Precision? Oben hatte ich auch schon gefragt ob ich das mit AMD Karten benutzen kann aber geantwortet hat leider bis jetzt keiner dadrauf. Glaube aber nicht das es mit AMD Karten geht.


----------



## cap82 (10. Juli 2013)

Nein, aber du kannst den MSI Afterburner benutzen, der ist vom Prinzip her genauso aufgebaut!


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Juli 2013)

Deine Anleitung beschreibt es aber mit Evga Precision. Wüsste also nicht wie ich das mit Afterburner alles einstellen soll.


----------



## cap82 (10. Juli 2013)

Probier es einfach mal aus. im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du halt nichts angezeigt.

Aber die Einstellungsmenüs sind sehr ähnlich, da beide die RTSS Applikation zum Monitoring nutzen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Juli 2013)

Ne lass ma lieber. Ich fuchtele ungern an Einstellungen rum wenn ich mich mit etwas nicht auskenne. Wenn es keine einfache Lösung dafür gibt lasse ich es einfach.


----------



## Azzteredon (30. Juli 2013)

Also evga precision x und MSI afterburner sollten bei allen Karten funktionieren... Die basieren ja alle auf RivaTuner meine AMD laptopkarte geht auch mit Precision X ohne Probleme.. Außer, naja is halt ne mobility-karte  und n 4 jahre altesunteres Mittelklasse ding


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Juli 2013)

EVGA Precision ist prinzipiell eigentlich ein MSI Afterburner mit veränderter Oberfläche und ein paar Anpassungen.

Das Einstellungsfenster ist allerdings komplett gleich. 
Ebenso der RTSS (Riva Tuner Statistivs Server).

Die Anleitung ist also für den Afterburner 1:1 zu übernehmen


----------



## Azzteredon (30. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> EVGA Precision ist prinzipiell eigentlich ein MSI Afterburner mit veränderter Oberfläche und ein paar Anpassungen.
> 
> Das Einstellungsfenster ist allerdings komplett gleich.
> Ebenso der RTSS (Riva Tuner Statistivs Server).
> ...



Das meinte ich damit^^

Nur bisschen konfus geschrieben wegen Handy und so


----------

